# "Выровнить" аккорд



## MiKont (10 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте.

Возможно ли сделать аккорд на инструменте более ровным или в принципе ровным?

Спасибо.


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2015)

*MiKont*, 

Простите, а это Вы о чем? Что Вы имеете ввиду? "Аккордом" обычно называют набор кусков/планок, установленных в инструменте. Что есть "более ровным"?


----------



## MiKont (10 Янв 2015)

vev (10.01.2015, 21:47) писал:


> *MiKont*,
> 
> Простите, а это Вы о чем? Что Вы имеете ввиду? "Аккордом" обычно называют набор кусков/планок, установленных в инструменте. Что есть "более ровным"?


Имею в виду звук, т.е. ровный ответ всех голосов, в особенности пиколки.

Спасибо.


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2015)

*MiKont*, 

Батенька, это вопрос к баянным мастерам. Ответ выровнять принципиально можно (при хорошем стечении обстоятельств), но это под силу мастеру. Ответ в основном, зависит от установки язычка относительно планки и от исходного качества голосов.

Ответ в пиколках зачастую плохой из-за грязи в планке. Почистить бывает достаточно


----------



## Gross (11 Янв 2015)

vev (10.01.2015, 22:22) писал:


> Почистить бывает достаточно


 а как и чем чистить?


----------



## vev (11 Янв 2015)

Gross (11.01.2015, 11:42) писал:


> а как и чем чистить?


Я бы чистил мастером 
У пиколок очень тонкие язычки и без соответствующих навыков можно либо установку сбить, что на ответе скажется отрицательно, либо вообще можно сломать язычек.


----------



## Gross (11 Янв 2015)

*vev*, 
а промывка возможна?


----------



## vev (11 Янв 2015)

Давайте уточним: это цельная планка или кусок? Если у Вас кусок, то как Вы его можете вымыть не снимая с резонаторов и не снимая залоги? Если цельную планку довольно легко можно снять, то кусок без перевосковки не снимешь. А если перевосковка, то есть вероятность и немалая, что придется настраивать. Да и сама перевосковка требует навыка, мастики, инструментов. Только залив с десяток-другой тестовых резонаторов, отважился заливать реальный инструмент. 
Если голоса сняты, то чтобы настроить ответ Вам все равно необходимо городить дувачек и получать опыт работы с ним и с голосами. Если есть желание осваивать профессию баянного мастера, то это имеет смысл. В противном случае можно угробить рабочий инструмент. Проще найти профессионала. Хотя, истины ради, это ой как непросто сделать. Либо очень дорого, либо совсем некачественно.
Я в свое время купил старый дешевый Туляк для того, чтобы ковыряться с ним и не боятся испортить нормальный инструмент. Все несколько сложнее, чем кажется поначалу. Пока не появится чутье, столько всего можно сломать...

Подумайте сотню раз перед тем как соваться самому, а оно Вам надо?

По поводу "мыть". Моют как правило для уничтожения ржавчины. Если голоса имеют нормальную поверхность металла смысла в этом немного. Достаточно порой выдуть, слегка отогнув язычек, грязь, которая может застрять между планкой и язычком и блокировать колебания язычка. Иногда достаточно просто несколько раз язычек погрузить в окно в планке. 

Если все-таки есть желание поковыряться, то читайте форум на "Мир баяна". Найдете массу интересной информации и избежите массы неприятностей


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Янв 2015)

Марку инструмента озвучьте, пожалуйста.


----------



## Garik66 (16 Мар 2015)

MiKont (10.01.2015, 21:12) писал:


> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Возможно ли сделать аккорд на инструменте более ровным или в принципе ровным?
> 
> Спасибо.


muzikgarmon.jimdo.com звоните, любой ремонт...


----------

